# This Week on XM



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

XM SIGNAL
Your guide to XM on and off the air.
May 27- June 2, 2002
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Pioneer Universal XM Receiver NOW ONLY $199

Now's a great time to give the gift of XM. It's the perfect gift for 
graduation, Mother's Day or Father's Day. Or get an get an extra XM radio for yourself. You deserve it! 
Please visit http://www.xmradio.com/get_xm/get_xm.html for details.

*** PROGRAMMING HIGHLIGHTS ***

For the complete XM Satellite Radio highlights each week, visit: 
http://programming.xmradio.com

== MONDAY == 
USA Today Memorial Day Commemoration
USA Today - XM 121
All Day
Commemorate Memorial Day with past and present heroes. We'll speak to General Charles Krulack, a former Commandant of the Marine Corps, Patrick O'Donnell, author of Into The Rising Sun, Richard Currey, author of Fatal Light and WWII vet, Chester Nycum.

Summer Party Kickoff
On the Rocks - XM 33
All Day
It's not a countdown of the greatest lounge songs ever. Join the 
distinguished Jack "The Rhythm Man" Congo from the white sands of Miami Beach as he kicks off summer with soothing tiki drinks and hot swinging music.

Remy Shand: Interview
The Flow - XM 61
All Day
Motown recording artist Remy Shand flows all day with songs from his new album The Way I Feel.

Eminem: Interview
The 90s - XM 9
5 PM ET
Eminem and Kane exchange fighting words. See what happens when Eminem threatens to hurt Kane. Also, be sure to check out RAW - XM 66 on Tuesday for the Eminem CD Premiere.

== TUESDAY == 
Breaking and Entering: Skin Lab
XM Liquid Metal - XM 42
All Day
Songs heard loud and in your ears every hour from Skin Lab's new CD, Revolting Room. Hear their newfound alternative metal style.

Eminem CD Premiere
RAW - XM 66
All Day
Hear the thundering rhythm tracks from Eminem's new album The Eminem Show. It's a hip-hop confessional from the controversial artist.

Grammy Winner Beenie Man: Interview
The Joint - XM 101
5 PM ET
Native Wayne talks with Reggae Grammy winner Beenie Man. See how his hits have propelled him to the top of the Jamaican Dancehall Scene.

Build Your Own Show
XM Cafe - XM 45
Midnight ET
Follow the rich musicality of Los Lobos' history and hear an XM in-
studio performance with an impassioned collection of guitar rock 
from Midnight Oil.

== WEDNESDAY == 
Chewin' The Fat: Jim Lauderdale
Bluegrass Junction - XM 14
6 PM ET
Jim Lauderdale shares how he and bluegrass King Dr. Ralph Stanley put their voices and hearts on down home selections on his new CD Lost in the Lonesome Pines.

Tony Award Preview - And The Winner Is. . .
On Broadway - XM 28
10 PM ET
Broadway Bill Schmalfeldt and Buzz Krech handicap Sunday's Tony Awards by gazing into a crystal ball to predict the winners. Hear music from the nominees.

Grateful Dead Hour #713
Deep Tracks - XM 40
11 PM ET
Rare and unreleased Dead performance from the University of 
Michigan, Ann Arbor, April 6, 1989.

== THURSDAY == 
Joe Sample Day: CD World Premiere
Watercolors - XM 71
All Day
Celebrate Joe Sample's lyrical and introspective jazz-pop music all 
day long and hear the World Premiere of his new CD The Pecan Tree.

Hairband 420
Bone Yard - XM 41
6:20 PM ET
Get out the Aqua Net, we've got the 420 greatest hair band songs in a row to celebrate the end of Mullet Month with the likes of Cinderella, Poison, Bon Jovi, White Lion and Warrant.

Stand Up, Sit Down
XM Comedy - XM 150
8 PM ET
You may have to be bolted down as you uncontrollably laugh out loud with this sit down interview and stand up performance from Pablo Francisco who's been seen on HBO, Showtime & "Mad TV."

Steve Almaas - LIVE from NY
Unsigned - XM 52
8 PM ET
Steve Almaas of legendary Minneapolis punk rock band Suicide 
Commandos join host Pat DiNizio for a live performance and 
conversation.

== FRIDAY == 
They Might Be Giants World Premiere
XM Kids - XM 116
All Weekend starting at Noon ET
Grab the family and get a taste of They Might Be Giants first-ever 
CD for kids and families (appropriately titled No!).

Bud Pole Qualifying
NASCAR Radio - XM 144
1 PM ET
Go trackside for the Bud Pole Qualifying at the MBNA 400 Dover 
International Speedway.

Bebo Norma: Interview
The Fish - XM 32
7 PM ET
Doug Griffin sits down with Bebo Norman for a behind the scenes look-and-listen, celebrating Bebo's second national release Big Blue Sky on Essential Records.

== SATURDAY == 
Black Music Month Top 50
Soul Street - XM 60
All Day
It's the beginning of our Black Music Month celebration with some of the top fifty artists. Today Soul Street salutes The Platters and 
The Moonglows.

Words & Music: Writer's Camp
Beyond Jazz - XM 72
Noon ET / 9 AM PT
Spend the day with ten of the most famous artists in modern jazz and pick their brains about how they compose their astounding music. Join Russ Davis as he talks with Kenny Garrett, Pat Metheny, Chick Corea, Andy Summers, Renee Rosnes, The Yellow Jackets, John Scofield, Al Jarreau, Stefon Harris and Christian McBride.

Peter Guber: Interview
USA Today - XM 121
4:45 PM ET
What's it like being a Hollywood studio chief? With credits like 
Batman, The Color Purple, Rain Man, Midnight Express and I Know What You Did Last Summer host Peter Guber tells Bob Mackowycz.

RAW Rewind
RAW - XM 66
5 PM ET
Every weekend in June and all weekend long, check out all the RAW artist interviews you may have missed. Saturday's Interview: The Dungeon Family

== SUNDAY == 
Billy Joel Classical Special
XM Classics - XM 110
Noon ET
Billy Joel returns to his classical roots. Listen in on his visit 
with Martin Goldsmith as he plays a few notes, shares a few 
memories, and invites us into the world of classical music.

Visits with the Legends: Steve Wariner
America - XM 10
5 PM ET
Country music legend, and Country Music Hall of Fame member Bill Anderson visits with country's versatile singer, songwriter, 
producer and Grammy winner, Steve Wariner.

Tony Awards - LIVE
On Broadway - XM 28
8 PM ET
The envelope, please. Broadway Bill Schmalfeldt, live at the Tony 
Awards at Radio City Music Hall in New York and Buzz Krech, live 
from the Eckington Theater in Washington, DC give you the winners and those who were just glad to be nominated.

*** FEATURED CHANNEL ***
XM Classics - XM 110
http://xmclassics.xmradio.com

The Greatest Music of the Last 1,000 Years

Nothing attracts a wider variety of listeners than classical music. 
Perhaps you're a lifelong aficionado who can cite opus numbers, key signatures and interpretive nuances at the drop of a hat...or maybe you just know what you like when you hear it. Either way, or any way in between, you'll feel right at home with XM Classics.

Tune in for programming that spans every style and era of classical music from the late Renaissance, when our familiar ideas about harmony and melody took shape, through a touch of the modern. You'll hear every form you can imagine and probably some you can't - from brief, intimate chamber excerpts to monumental symphonic epics. All with a fresh, unassuming presentation style that sheds new light on works you know and those you don't.

*** CHECK IT OUT ***
Introducing Artist Interviews on XM - Listen Now 
http://www.xmradio.com/interview/interview_main.jsp

NASCAR 2002 Race Schedule - LIVE XM Coverage
http://nascarradio.xmradio.com

XM Radio for Only $199.99
http://www.xmradio.com/offers/get_xm.html

See Who's in XM's Family of Artists 
http://www.xmradio.com/programming/artists_family.html

Look Who's Talking on XM 
http://www.xmradio.com/programming/talk_stars.html


----------

